# Smelting the yellow stuff?



## viacin (Sep 30, 2008)

hey everyone, I'm the new guy >.< New to the forum, and new to gold refining. I've been looking for a place to grow my knowledge, and this forum seems perfect  So, please keep in mind that my expierence can be boiled down to a weekend of brainstorming, and a few google searches for "gold refining", and that's about it.

Now, on to my question: Can you smelt gold (I assume with a silica based flux) to purify it? I've found serveral how-to's on the subject, but I've also found just as many people saying that it won't purify the gold, or at least purify it enough. So i thought I would come to the experts and ask you guys for the truth on the subject.

If it's a no, then I guess it's back to ye olde drawing board for me. But 
if it's a yes, then I think I'll quit my job tomorrow


----------



## OMG (Sep 30, 2008)

I doubt it. It would really depend on what purity it is and what purity you want. If you only want to go from 50% pure to 51% pure then you probably could remove some impurities with a flux.
I'm sure your already reading posts on the forum gathering information, and can already answer your question anyway.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 30, 2008)

Smelting is a recovery process, not a refining process. When it is employed, you can expect to recover other elements, not just gold. 

Gold can be brought pure by heat, but it involves the introduction of chlorine (the Miller chlorine process), and has nothing to do with fluxing. For the record, it's a very dangerous process and should not be attempted by the novice.

Harold


----------



## viacin (Oct 1, 2008)

What process do you recommend for a novice, with little cash to spend? 
I've been looking into ishor's refining process:
http://www.shorinternational.com/refining.htm#The%20Simplicity%20Gold%20&%20Platinum%20Refining%20System

But the $600 investment is too much for me right now.
And I'm a little scared of the aqua regina process to be honest, it seems like one slip up and you're ruined for life. I read about the ishore SUBZERO gold refining starter kit for around $70 that seems a little safer, but I wonder (1.) how well it works, and (2.) if it's just replacing a cheap chemical with an expensive one with the same results.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 1, 2008)

I would recommend lots of free reading right here. 

The kit you are referring to is little more than a bucket and over priced chemicals. 

There is much knowledge and experience to be had right here for nothing.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 1, 2008)

You can learn to refine by using what are almost household chemicals--and do it without spending any money on Mickey Mouse products that are sold at inflated prices. If you "invest" in one of those market gimmicks, you'll be held hostage by their "secret" chemicals. You can do perfectly well without them. 

Get a copy of Hoke's book and study it until it makes sense. Research this forum for various extraction and refining processes----they've been discussed endlessly. Ask questions, but only after doing your homework. It's not fair to those that contribute to have to answer the same questions over and over when they've been discussed well before. 

Don't get in a hurry. Learn to crawl before you try to walk, and learn to walk before you try to run. Do not fear acids, but learn to respect them. They won't "get you in your sleep"----assuming you handle them responsibly. AR is no more dangerous than many of your daily activities------you just have to use good sense. 

Don't expect a "magic bullet". Those of us that have refined for a living paid dues-----nothing came without a price. 

When all seems hopeless, remember-----this forum has provided enough information for almost anyone to learn to refine precious metals. Key to success is not getting clever and second guessing the operations----and paying strict attention to proper procedure. 

Luck!

Harold


----------



## viacin (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks for the advice harold. I'm reading hoke's e-book, but I'm the kind of person that really needs a "in my hands" copy to learn from. I have found one for $57, and it's on my list for sure. 

I've already learned so much from this site. I feel like I'm really learning the truth here, and not just some bs process that some moron came up with. I try not to ask too many stupid beginner questions, and the more I read hoke's book the better I'll get (hopefully), but from time to time I'll probably still throw you for a loop 

Speaking of which... I've looked around on the forum for a few things, but can't find the actual link's the the process. Like right now I need nitric acid, and I saw a few people talking about the poorman's mix, but I can't find a link to the procedure. Seeing as how aqua fortis cost about $65 for a small bottle, it seems worthwile to me. Any ideas? I did find these instructions on a seperate website, any truth to it? 

" All that needs to be done is mix some sodium nitrate into sulfuric acid(car battery
or drain opener). It works out to about 1 quart to 1/2 cup sodium nitrate to make a mild nitric acid. Pre dissolve 1/2 cup of sodium nitrate in 16 ounces of hot distilled water and mix this with 1 quart of sulfuric acid. This works with either type of acid. Just give it about 15 mins to combine. If it is too weak for what your working with, heat it on a hot plate but DO NOT boil. Boiling will drive off the nitric acid in the steam. 

If I wanted to make it stronger, then it would be boiled and run through a condensing coil like one would make whiskey!  The condensed liquid is close to a 70% nitric acid"

Any truth to his words?


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 2, 2008)

Follow the *Guided Tour Link *in my signature to locate what you've been missing.

Read all of the information in the four links there and you should find the answers you seek.

Steve


----------



## JustinNH (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, I thought about the systems way before I came across here, when i was just collectign and not yet refining. Sure as hell happy I came across Ralph's you tube video! I can now do what the shore system does, for less than 1/10 the price


----------



## viacin (Oct 2, 2008)

Steve.
ty for the link, that's *exactly* what I've been looking for!


Justin.
ha ha, the video with the cat holding the gun? Now that's priceless. That's the one that introduced me to this beautiful world of refining. Good times, good times. Seems just like yesterday... but it was actually last tuesday >.<


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 3, 2008)

viacin said:


> thanks for the advice harold. I'm reading hoke's e-book, but I'm the kind of person that really needs a "in my hands" copy to learn from. I have found one for $57, and it's on my list for sure.



Don't let any grass grow under your feet. That's a very attractive price. Many have paid more. I've personally seen the book offered for $275. That, of course, would be an original copy. 

I paid $10 for my copy, but understand that was back in '72----when it was illegal to refine without a federal permit. There was little interest in the book back then. 

Harold


----------



## viacin (Oct 3, 2008)

search ebay right now for hoke's book. two copies for sale. One's $300...the other is $400.


----------



## Noxx (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow that's incredible.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2009)

The log in to your site is not working right now.

Jason


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 25, 2009)

Jason,

If you are talking about my website, http://goldrecovery.us .

I just checked it and it's working fine:

Username: gold
Password: goldm1ner*


Steve


----------



## gLyze (Apr 7, 2009)

JustinNH said:


> Yeah, I thought about the systems way before I came across here, when i was just collectign and not yet refining. Sure as hell happy I came across Ralph's you tube video! I can now do what the shore system does, for less than 1/10 the price



is this video still up to view?

i looked for it but couldnt find ?

can some one help to find it?

thx

gLyze


----------

